# REC Russian Borsch



## etjoe (Nov 28, 2007)

I based my recipe on one I found years ago on the web at ruscuisine.com

Ingredients:
2 lbs beef ribs
1 onion
1-2 beets
1-2 potatoes
1-2 carrots
1 cabbage
8-10 cups water
1 tbsp butter
2 cloves garlic
¼ cup parsley
¼ cup dill
1 can tomato paste
3 tsp salt
dash of pepper
6 tbsp lemon juice

Cut the ribs into chunks and parboil for about 2 minutes, take the ribs out and set aside, discard the water. This usually gets rid of the froth that accumulates at the top of the soup.

Use a mandoline to slice the onion, beets, potatoes, carrots and cabbage. These should come up to 1 - 1 ½ cups each. I like my vegetables sliced into little bits for this soup because I like to be able to pick it up with my spoon.

Bring the 8-10 cups of water to a boil and add the onion and beef ribs to it.
Mince garlic, parsley and dill. Melt butter in a frying pan and add the garlic to it. Add beets, potatoes, carrots and stirfry and cover. When the vegetables are soft, add 1 can of tomato paste, stir and cover for minute or two.

Put the vegetables and cabbage in with the onion and beef. Add the parsley, dill, salt, pepper and lemon juice, I use lemon juice here because I prefer it over vinegar. Bring the soup to a boil and simmer for at least an hour.

Normally, I will leave the pot on the stove and bring to a boil once a day and have a bowl or two until all the soup is gone, this is about 5-6 days.


----------



## QSis (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks great, etjoe!

It would be good if your post could be added to the thread on Russian Borscht here http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/russian-borscht-3609.html

Lee


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd eat that.  Thanks for posting the recipe, Joe!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 28, 2007)

Loose the lemon juice and you have a half decent recipe. There is couple of threads here about Borscht, but the picture addition is definitely a nice touch. I disagree with cooking methods, but it's just me. I think 1 hour is not nearly enough to cook beef, and at the same time way too much for vegetables that are already stir fried and soft. But then there are as many ways to make borscht as many people are making it.

David, where are you? Here is another one for your collection.


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 28, 2007)

*Nice borsch recipe!*



CharlieD said:


> Loose the lemon juice and you have a half decent recipe. There is couple of threads here about Borscht, but the picture addition is definitely a nice touch. I disagree with cooking methods, but it's just me. I think 1 hour is not nearly enough to cook beef, and at the same time way too much for vegetables that are already stir fried and soft. But then there are as many ways to make borscht as many people are making it.
> 
> David, where are you? Here is another one for your collection.


 
I'm here my friend, I asked that our good friend etjoe email me when he posted his recipe and he did - that's golden! Yes, I'm saving it off. I don't have as much objection to the lemon juice as you do, but I'm just a hill billy from North Carolina. I'll have to "study on it". 

As to cooking times I figure they can be modified without damaging the intent of the recipe. I do agree borsch is better the next day and so on but I would keep it in the fridge between heatings.

Thanks etjoe, and I agree with Charlie - the pictures are a very nice addition. I might have to borrow them for ukraineorphans.net, with your permission of course.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 28, 2007)

In my opinion Borscht is the best on the 3-rd day. Before that it is slowly getting better, after that it's slowly getting in opposite direction.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks, etjoe! I have Russian friends and I'd be thrilled to serve them this!


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 28, 2007)

one thing missing.... the Big Dollop of Sour Cream on the top!!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 28, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Thanks, etjoe! I have Russian friends and I'd be thrilled to serve them this!


 

Haven't you seen previous threads, there are few recipes there.


----------



## etjoe (Nov 28, 2007)

Oddly enough, my father-in-law was over one night when I served this and he was making a lot of comments (with his Russian accent) like, why are the vegetables so small, it's not the right kind of sour, where's the sour cream (I'm lactose intolerant so I just handed over the cream to him), it should be served warm not hot, etc. So when I asked him if he wanted a second serving he said yes. Funny thing is, he never complained about the amount of beef there was in the soup...yay...go beef! He _did_ complain about my version of "herring in a fur coat" though.



> the pictures are a very nice addition. I might have to borrow them for ukraineorphans.net, with your permission of course.


 
Sure, post away!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok guys what exactly IS Borscht? Same as beef stew right? I apologize in advance if I offend......


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 28, 2007)

Borscht is a Soup, Suzi.


----------



## Rom (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool, thanks for this post, looks great!
I have never had this before...(can't stand cooked cabbage) might give it a try.


----------



## etjoe (Nov 28, 2007)

I've actually made this without the cabbage, it tastes good without it too.  You might want to add more potatoes though.


----------



## Rom (Nov 28, 2007)

really? no cabbage? sounds even better lol
i like potatoes so works out well!


----------

